

How Do Unschoolers Turn Out? (2014) - ezhil
http://blogs.kqed.org/mindshift/2014/09/how-do-unschoolers-turn-out/

======
ammon
I was unschooled from 1st grade through high school. Overall, the experience
was great for me. I had time to do a bunch of different things (boat building,
blacksmithing, metal casting, programming, ice boating, climbing and hiking,
firework making). I'd simply not have been able to do all these things to the
degree I did if I were studying 6 hours a day. That said, it made applying to
university hard. I ended up going to a pretty bad school, the only place that
would have me. I had gaps to fill once in university, but managed that quickly
(earned a 4.0 my freshmen year).

However, I know people for whom unschooling was a disaster. They feel they
were neglected and missed critical education. I will not unschool my children.

Oh, and I can't spell. Many unschooled people seem to be bad at spelling.

------
vannevar
Interesting survey, but it doesn't really rise to the level of a study. The
respondents were all self-selected and many of the questions asked are
requiring them to compare an experience they _did_ have to one that they
didn't have, an obviously problematic approach. And no mention is made of
their family economic background, which is has been shown in other studies to
be a powerful predictor of later academic and financial success.

